# Motion sensor hack?



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Is there an on-line hack to convert the battery operated motion sensors to electricity? I'm not capable of figuring it out on my own, lol.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What type of motion sensor - PIR or light/dark? What type and number of batteries are currently being used for power?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I played around with one of these. Uses 4xAA = 6V. It outputs to a little 6V incandescent bulb. I ran it at 5V off a cheap PSP PSU and linked to a 5V relay with no problems.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> What type of motion sensor - PIR or light/dark? What type and number of batteries are currently being used for power?


Otaku,
It's that Quorum RR-150, model AS-101 that uses a 9 volt battery.

BTW, a guy on ebay had 13 of them for $40.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You can use a 9v battery replacement adapter. It's a wall wart (adapter) that will have the 9v battery connector on it. You simply plug the adapter to the pir and the other side to the wall. Radio Shack should have them, but you'll find them cheaper on the net.

Click here for example.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> You can use a 9v battery replacement adapter. It's a wall wart (adapter) that will have the 9v battery connector on it. You simply plug the adapter to the pir and the other side to the wall. Radio Shack should have them, but you'll find them cheaper on the net.
> 
> Click here for example.


Very cool, DL, and thanks. Now I won't have to worry about burning my eye out with a soldering iron.

BTW, I love your signature; adults - nuts, kids - God. I suspect that might apply to a lot of forum members.


----------

